# Pot Brownies and Other Baked Goods



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a medical marijuana user, and I don't really care for smoking pot.  However, it's sometimes the only relief I can get from my back pain.
 

Maybe pot brownies will help.  Does anyone have any ideas on how best to incorporate marijuana into brownies or other baked goods?


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

from what i heard...is you heat up some oil or butter and put in the grinded up stuff into it and let it infuse and extract in the butter/oil. not too hot though dont want to cook it. leave it for about an 1hr or so and just add it to the baked goods.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I've wondered the same thing myself. It seems like the pharmceutical companies could have developed a pill by now.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Marinol was developed and put on the market several years ago. Don't hear much about it's use, tho.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

yep, the first step in making pot baked goods is to make pot butter first. grind to fine powder in herb grinder, barely simmer in butter for an hour or more, strain, pour into ice cube trays and freeze.  Hey Schmoozer, a lot of clinics have baked goods available, though I am sure it's cheaper to make it yourself. Also don't bother with the pricey buds, if you can get a good connection of shake it will work just as well, though you do need more.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> yep, the first step in making pot baked goods is to make pot butter first. grind to fine powder in herb grinder, barely simmer in butter for an hour or more, strain, pour into ice cube trays and freeze. Hey Schmoozer, a lot of clinics have baked goods available, though I am sure it's cheaper to make it yourself. Also don't bother with the pricey buds, if you can get a good connection of shake it will work just as well, though you do need more.


Good points, especially about using less expensive material. I'd hate to have to drop $300.00 into a batch of brownies .... it might be worthwhile to at least check out the baked goods that are available, if only to get an idea of taste and how certain pot will effect me when presented in a bakery product. Tks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Try cooking with hash ala Alice B. Toklas (recipe all over the net), hash oil, or honey oil. Hash oil is highly concentrated, you won't need much. Honey oil is even more concentrated. They can be very easily used for cooking. For cooking purposes a slightly less concentrated "tincture" of marijuana may be more convenient.

The processes of making honey oil and hash oil are very efficient. You won't waste much. (Although you might get wasted).

With these oils, the extraction is by alcohol rather than oil or butter. You can NOT use denatured alcohol. You should either use "reagent grade" ethanol or "ever clear." The oil and butter suggestions are well intentioned by they are hugely wasteful. Furthermore, the extraction should not be done with heat.

Instructions for making honey oil and hash oil are all over the web.

For your purposes, you don't have to evaporate the tincture all the way down to thele "oil" stage, it will be easier to cook with something a little more dilute.

You make honey oil from good "bud." Save the used bud and use it along with shake and sticks to make hash oil -- a slightly less potent extraction.

_The problem with malinol_ is that users report it as a great deal less effective medically than more traditional "delivery systems" of weed, hash or hash oil. It was developed to avoid the "undesirable side effect" of mild euphoria. (I know. WTF?!) Actually, the thought was to make it non-addictive; and as something less attractive to recreational users, less likely to be misused or the focus of crime. Well intentioned, but not very bright. Anyway, the refining process which diminishes the euphoria also diminishes the efficacy for nearly all medical purposes. Go figure. The chemistry is not well understood.

Taking marijuana and its extracts orally is a far more efficient delivery system than smoking. Go bite by bite at first, and give your brownies an hour to fully "come on," before deciding it wasn't enough. Appropriate med-mar dosage is highly individual as to the particular product and user. Getting it right is going to the product of experience.

Do the math, if you buy an ounce, figure out how many times it would get you high by smoking it, and try to limit your ingestion in any given brownie to no more than that. If an ounce would get you high 50 times by smoking, it will yield about 50 doses in total. As a rough rule of thumb, figure honey oil as about 1/3 stronger than hash oil. 
Hope this helps,
BDL


----------

